# E-FatBike for Snow - 4.8" Tires?



## duncanish (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm looking for an Bosch equipped E-FatBike that'll accommodate up to 4.8 inch tires. Bulls, Haibike only look like they accommodate a 4 inch Jumbo Jim. I think I'll get better float with 20% more of contact patch in Utah Snow. Has anyone seen anything matching these specs? 

Specialized Levo Fat will accommodate up to 4.8 inch tire but the motor didn't feel as impressive to me as the Bosch system did. The Bosch seemed to shift easier, provide more power and seemed to engage more naturally at cadence that I like.

E-lom also has a bicycle (4point8) using a Austrian/Taiwan brand motor that I think is kind of untested here in the United States. Its maximal power is 460W less than the Bosch.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Where do you plan to ride it? All the USFS and BLM is off limits, and Summit County/PC is too. I can't imagine anywhere that grooms for skiing will let you anywhere near their trails, which eliminates most of the city/county parks and ski areas/resorts. 

That said, it sounds like you need to do a mid drive conversion.

-Walt


----------



## duncanish (Sep 30, 2005)

Walt,

Thanks for the reply. Mainly, I plan on using it as a winter commuter -as a car replacement. I think it's a lot more stable when there is mixed ice and snow on the roads. It also allows me to avoid changing when I get to work because I'm not as sweaty. 

As far as where I'm going to use it off-road… I'm unsure. I'll need to look into the regulations a little bit better. I was aware about some of the restrictions you mentioned but there is still plenty of land in Utah where one could easily ride. 

I come from the east. And strongly believe that cutting up wide swaths of available land by private ownership, use designation, or private interest ruins access and availability for everyone, that's the nature of exclusion. If there is one thing that drew me to the West it's the availability and nearly open use policy oof the land for the majority of people interested in using it.

I saw a guy yesterday on a teal custom bike that you made. Looked sharp.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

I'd ride a bike with 2" tires and studs for commuting, personally. 

Motos used to be legal everywhere in the west when I was a kid. Not so much anymore, too many people here now. C'est la vie. 

-Walt


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

Just thinking out loud here, but does anyone make full coverage fenders for 4.8 tires? I'd not want to be splashing road junk all over the electronic bits of your bike, especially if they salt your roads, that stuff goes everywhere and kills everything.

Have you tried skinnier studded tires? I think for ice, and even some snow over pavement, I'd prefer them over fat tires. Some snow I want to "float" over and sometimes I want a pair of 35's to just cut through it.

Sorry I can't point you to a bike you are describing, just some thoughts from a car free bike commuter.


----------



## duncanish (Sep 30, 2005)

Yeah, but the beauty of buying a fat bike is being able to put on a new wheel set fat or skinny. I'm just trying to buy flexibility for all conditions, ice, sleet, packed snow, fresh and loose snow etc. I really just want to ride my bikes more. Cabin fever hits me hard these winter months.


----------



## duncanish (Sep 30, 2005)

I have a fender design in CAD for my current bike that works well. I will probably 3d print a wider one if I get a fat bike. I might have to give it one coat of laminate for added strength. 

I have tried skinny studded tires but I enjoy the monstrous float of the fatties. 

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## cozz (Nov 26, 2009)

I've got a hai bike fat six

4.0 JJ in the back, 4.8 JJ on the front


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Get the Specialized, the power/shifting difference is negligible.

If you are riding roads for commuting, you don't need 5" tires, 4" with studs would make more sense.


----------



## duncanish (Sep 30, 2005)

@ Nurse Ben: I try to commute offroad as much as possible. 

@Cozz: Thanks for your answer! I have a Fatsix shipping on it's way. Did you try to fit any fatter tires over 4"? What is the limitation?


----------



## cozz (Nov 26, 2009)

Good glad you have one ordered

Get a neoprene battery cover too, they are supposed to help you get more miles out of the battery when its colder. I charge mine in the house and pop it on the bike with its cover on when i go out

I nly tried a 4.8 JJ in the front, I only had the one. I dont think it would clear in the rear

I use nates in winter here in the Uk, Because our winter is about MUD not SNOW


----------

